# The good, the bad, and the ugly



## CowgirlFishKeeper (Jun 4, 2010)

Okay. So I ended up losing everything in my tank besides 3 out of 4 shrimp and the hermit crabs to an ich infestation I never caught soon enough. (For those who tracked along with my issues.)

Now that I've put in some Rid Ich (only 2 doses, not the whole bottle) and have left the tank a few weeks, we got a lone clown (ocellaris) by himself and will be looking in to more clowns tomorrow. My question is, do I just get one smaller than him and hope they don't kill each other, or is it better to get two?


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

I can't help with your question as I have no experience with those guys. Just wanted to say sorry about your fishy woes.


----------



## dfbiggs (May 19, 2010)

Hi Cowgirl,

Unfortunately I don't have an answer about the clown fish issue. I just wanted to let you know that Rid Ich is toxic to inverts and I see you have a list of them. I just wanted to make sure you weren't treating your fish with ick in the same tank as the inverts.


----------



## CowgirlFishKeeper (Jun 4, 2010)

Rid Ich is actually copper-free, and is sold to be safe for inverts and scaleless fish. The shrimp and Hermits did make it through the two doses just fine though.


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

i wouldnt be looking into more stock just yet after getting over ich. you want to get it out of your tank and then QT new fish to prevent introducing it again. i personally would get the tank back on track prior to filling it back up again.

to answer your question though, adding a smaller clown will ( hopefully ) allow the larger one to be the more dominant ( making it the female )


----------



## dfbiggs (May 19, 2010)

CowgirlFishKeeper said:


> Rid Ich is actually copper-free, and is sold to be safe for inverts and scaleless fish. The shrimp and Hermits did make it through the two doses just fine though.


Is this Rid Ich+ by Kordon?


----------



## CowgirlFishKeeper (Jun 4, 2010)

I have no idea, label fell off weeks ago :lol:


----------



## dfbiggs (May 19, 2010)

CowgirlFishKeeper said:


> I have no idea, label fell off weeks ago :lol:


I just want to share this with you..just in case this is the brand. A lot of big companies could care less about our fish and put in ingredients that are not so great...and you really have to dig for answers because it is most likely in the fine print. If they choose to share at all.

Check out this link..and look at the 2nd paragraph under Toxicity

http://www.novalek.com/kordon/ridich/index.htm

Hope this helps some!


----------



## CowgirlFishKeeper (Jun 4, 2010)

Well, they lived through 48 hrs of it, so.


----------



## dfbiggs (May 19, 2010)

Just because they lived through something doesn't mean they liked it. Anyhow, good Luck with your clown fish.


----------



## CowgirlFishKeeper (Jun 4, 2010)

I got the stuff through someone who uses it in tank with shrimp all the time so I was going off them.


----------

